

Ocean power making waves in Australia’s clean energy future - gunwalloe
http://theconversation.edu.au/ocean-power-making-waves-in-australias-clean-energy-future-9689?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+conversationedu+%28The+Conversation%29

======
justatdotin
[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-24/tidal-energy-could-
pow...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-24/tidal-energy-could-power-
nt/4277420)

